# PMP-Map- خريطة ادارة المشاريع



## noir (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

*PMP-Map-خريطة ادارة المشاريع* 

للتحميل 

Untitled Page

بالتوفيق ​


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (10 سبتمبر 2012)

أهلا أستاذ noir
شكرا على الخريطة الجيدة .. ولكن للأسف تحتاج لرقم تسجيل فهي ليست مجانية .. فقط نسخة تجريبية 

للعلم 

أحمد


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا
لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (11 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط سليم ويعمل ولكن بلغة أخرى ,, هذا رابط مباشر للتحميل 
PMP-Map-خريطة ادارة المشاريع.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

أحمد


----------



## محمودعسل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا
مجهود أكثر من راااائع​


----------



## mism (21 سبتمبر 2012)

Ahmad Alzahrani قال:


> الرابط سليم ويعمل ولكن بلغة أخرى ,, هذا رابط مباشر للتحميل
> PMP-Map-خريطة ادارة المشاريع.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> أحمد


*فين الرقم السري ياخي الكريم
*


----------



## fullhouse (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الأخ المشرف noir هو صاحب الموضوع ,, أنا مجرد ساعدت في إعطاء رابط مباشر .. آمل منه تزويدنا بالرقم السري إن أمكن \

شكرا 

أحمد


----------



## yafsadi (6 أكتوبر 2012)

الاستاذ منذر اسامة / صاحب البرنامج يعتبر مرجعية محترف في ادارة المشاريع ويقدم الدورات في مركز معتمد من امريكا .وفي تطبيقات الكمبيوتر وهو موجود في السعودية من اراد المساعدة بهذا الخصوص انا حاضر


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين على الجهود ولكن لاتعمل بدون الرقم السري وشكرا


----------



## noir (15 أكتوبر 2012)

yafsadi قال:


> الاستاذ منذر اسامة / صاحب البرنامج يعتبر مرجعية محترف في ادارة المشاريع ويقدم الدورات في مركز معتمد من امريكا .وفي تطبيقات الكمبيوتر وهو موجود في السعودية من اراد المساعدة بهذا الخصوص انا حاضر



مشكور للاهتمام


----------



## eng_archi (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 نوفمبر 2012)

لك منا كل الشكر ونريد أن تكتمل الهديه وتعرفنا الباسورد حتى نستفيد


----------



## محمودعسل (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااا
الموضوع جميييييييييييل:13:​


----------



## noir (12 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب الباسوورد عن قريب ان شاء الله، ليس متوفر حاليا

موفقين


----------



## hussameldeen_17 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا
جهود جيد


----------



## nofal (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## noir (28 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو، سلامي


----------



## funsun (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود جيد وفقك الله


----------



## noir (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الحمد لله، مشكورين ....


----------



## eng.bila (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## noir (5 يناير 2013)

تسلموا


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يناير 2013)

بش مهندس اين الباسووورد


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 يناير 2013)

بش مهندس منتظرين الرقم السري


----------



## noir (19 يناير 2013)

الملف دون الباسوورد

MegaUp


----------



## babeup (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

